# "Massen-Mail" Programm



## nordi (6. September 2007)

Hi, ein Freund von mir hat sich selbstständig gemacht und will nun Werbung für sich machen. Nach einiger Zeit hat er ne Menge Emailadressen durch Visitenkarten etc gesammelt und will diesen nun eine Email zukommen lassen. Gibt es Programme, mit denen man nur mit einem Klick an alle Emailadressen eine Mail schicken kann? Bei Outlook kann man eine Verteilerliste erstellen, aber dann sehen die Leute, die die Email bekommen haben, an wen noch die Email geschickt worden ist. Kann man das irgendwie unsichtbar machen? Oder gibt es anderen Alternativen? Er hat ungefähr 300 Adressen und es wäre auf jeden Fall aufwendig, jedem einzeln ne Mail zu schreiben! Bin dankbar für Antworten.

Grüße aus Köln

Marius


----------



## larryson (7. September 2007)

Nun, die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, die Namen alle ins BCC zu schreiben, dann sollte jeder nur seinen eigenen Namen sehen. 

Ne andere Möglichkeit ist ne Art Serienbrief. Ich hab so was mal über Access gemacht, das für bestimmte Leute einer Liste eine Mail generiert wird. War allerdings mächtig aufwändig. 
Mehr fällt mir spontan erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## pamax (7. September 2007)

Hi,

also wenn die E-Mail Adressen in einer Textdatei, Datenbank, etc. liegen würden, könnte man sich leicht einen Mass Mailer programmieren. Ansonsten wie gesagt über BBC, damit nicht alle die Emailadresse von den Anderen bekommen.

mfg pmx


----------



## nordi (7. September 2007)

Also MYSQL Datenbank steht zur Verfügung? Kann man die Emailadressen aus Outlook in eine MYSQL-Datenbank importieren oder bzw. in eine Textdatei exportieren?


----------



## larryson (7. September 2007)

Du kannst sie aus Outlock in diverse andere Dateiformate (Excel, DOS etc.) exportieren. Auf jeden Fall bekommst Du diese dann auch in MySQL. Musst event. ein bischen fusseln.


----------

